# will this be a ok setup? ga16det



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

tomarrow i am installing all the parts i am hoping for at least 170whp i have 370cc injectors, s14 maf, 255 fuel pump, fuel pressure regulator, t28 turbo and bov, and a safc i have to wait for 2 months to get the damn jwt computer cause they said they are so busy anyways i wanted to run about 10 pounds does that sound like a some what decent setup for 170WHP? oh and yes i have intercooler.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> tomarrow i am installing all the parts i am hoping for at least 170whp i have 370cc injectors, s14 maf, 255 fuel pump, fuel pressure regulator, t28 turbo and bov, and a safc i have to wait for 2 months to get the damn jwt computer cause they said they are so busy anyways i wanted to run about 10 pounds does that sound like a some what decent setup for 170WHP? oh and yes i have intercooler.


Can the SAFC account for a different MAF and do you know how to tune it? 

So you go from not knowing how to do the oil return and charge piping to installing all the parts tomorrow? 

My advice is to take your time, if you are not careful you are going to blow your shit up and then have to spend a bunch of time and $ just to get the car running again. 

Also how are you going to run 10 PSI of boost, do you have a boost controller?


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

yes i have boost controller and someone is helpin me and he knows safc he has a dyno tuning shop and i have to wait til sat but you didnt anwser my question about 170 hp


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> yes i have boost controller and someone is helpin me and he knows safc he has a dyno tuning shop and i have to wait til sat but you didnt anwser my question about 170 hp


Based on your research do you think the T28 at 10 PSI can make 170 hp? Look at what the other T28 cars have made at 13 and 14 PSI and that should give you a good idea. I didn't answer it because if you have read any of the information out there (on the documented T28 setups) you should have your answer.


----------

